# How much shedding



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

We've noticed that our little guy hardly sheds. He is only 11 weeks old so I'm wondering when he's going to start. Is this a normal thing for vizslas? Have any of you had puppies that didn't shed much but started to after a certain age? And if so when? Any folks out there that have had a puppy that didn't shed much and that trait carried over into their adulthood?


----------



## hoovers7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Toby(currently 7.5 months old) didn't shed much when I first got him and started shedding more when he was 4 or 5 months old. However, that is also when it started getting extremely cold in Michigan. So, maybe his coat got thicker because it was so cold? Either way his hair is now all over everything. It is starting to warm up here but he is still shedding a lot. And as he is my first V that is the most experience I can provide.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE sheds year round - more in the spring & fall - lucky 4 us we have tall grass on part of the property & this knocks off most of it


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson sheds twice a year very badly -- change of seasons I think. He also sheds a ton when he's excited (like new crate or guests) which with a v may seem like every day all day. He's 18 months and we control shedding by brushing with a curry comb. That's all he really needs. He does lose some hair here and there but who doesn't?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby hardly sheds at all, I think it's a wire thing  (not shedding)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris my Wirehaired, sheds very little which is why I got a wire haired dog. My Gt Dane has a very short coat like a smooth vizsla and the hair is everywhere. We choose the colour of our furniture and carpets to blend in with the dog hair! God help you if you wear dark clothing anywhere the Dane!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol is 15.5 months and hardly sheds at all on a regular day. She does tend to shed more when she is nervous and when the seasons change.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't think vizslas in general are very heavy shedders due to the fact that they have no undercoats. I have noticed some hair in our bed over the winter. Dharma is only 10 months old and my first vizsla so I can't really say for sure what she will be like for shedding over the course of the season. We have also had a horrible winter and our girl has had to wear a winter weight coat over her since November or earlier.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I have 2 Vizsla's - ages 2 & 4. They shed, but not much at all. 

One of them I had as a pup and she did not shed at all back then. Must be a puppy thing.


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeh I hear they don't shed much


----------

